# Samsung Series 3 (300v3a) - Nirgends zu finden!



## xqz (18. September 2011)

Hallo,

ich suche momentan fürs Studium noch ein Notebook mit 13". Da bin ich auf dieses Schmuckstück gestossen. Übrigens offiziel in DT seit 22.07.11!


```
http://samsung.de/de/Privatkunden/Mobil/Notebooks/Vielseitig/300v3as02/NP300V3A-S02DE/detail.aspx
```

Warum hört man _nirgends_ etwas von dem Ding? Ich hab das Internet durchgegoogelt, keine Review, keine Bewertung. Es gibt nicht mal große Händler, die das 300v3a anbieten!
Für 630€ gibts einen Händler, dem man halbwegs trauen kann. Amazon führt momentan gar keins auf! Dabei ist die "Series"-Reihe doch für ihre Wertigkeit bekannt!!

Jetzt die Frage:
Soll ich es riskieren? Ein "unbekanntes" Notebook kaufen, Support-mäßig alleine, kein Wiederverkaufswert, evtl. große unbekannte Probleme.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Iceananas (18. September 2011)

Bei Amazon ist es sehr wohl gelistet: Samsung 300V3A S02 33,8 cm Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Das Ding scheint ein indirekter Nachfolger vom Q330 zu sein, welches wir hier zu Hause auch haben. Es gibt eigentlich kaum was schlechtes zu sagen, außer dass der Display etwas unangemehm für die Augen ist, aber der könnte bei dem neuen 300 Series schon ein anderer sein.

Online bestellen gehst du eigentlich ein nicht so großes Risiko ein, du hast ja meistens 14 Tage Zeit das NB bei nichtgefallen wieder zurückzuschicken.


----------



## xqz (19. September 2011)

Ich hab mir jetzt dieses ominöse Ding gekauft... anscheinend bin ich der einzige, der dies bisher je getan hat.  Noch immer hab ich niemanden im gesamten Internet finden können, der das Gerät mal in der Hand hatte!

Ich hoffe trotzdem, dass ich es nicht bitter bereuen werde, wenn ich das Gerät letzendlich doch behalte.. weiß vielleicht jemand, ob bald neue Samsung Laptops kommen, ob die Serie 3 vielleicht ein Flopp ist oder irgendetwas ähnliches??

tippt man übrigens bei Googel "Samsung 300v3a review" ein, erscheint dieser thread bereits auf der ersten Seite.... 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Cebion (19. September 2011)

Folgende Problematik.
Das Gerät wurde für den 22.07.11 gelistet, wurde jedoch erst nochmals auf der IFA vorgestellt.
Die ersten Händler bekamen es ca. vor 1,5 Wochen.
Und da Samsung anfangs nur begrenzte Stückzahlen hat, kommen die Händler nachundnach.

Media Markt und Otto führen das Ding ebenso.
Die zweite Problematik ist, dass es diese Variante 300V3A S02 so nur in Deutschland gibt, 
bzw. hab auf der US Seite nicht das selbe gefunden.

Meins kommt heute bin aber positiv gestimmt!


----------



## Cheater (19. September 2011)

Ich hätte gerne eine ausfürhlichen Erfahrungsbericht! DANKE


----------



## xqz (19. September 2011)

Cebion schrieb:


> Folgende Problematik.
> Das Gerät wurde für den 22.07.11 gelistet, wurde jedoch erst nochmals auf der IFA vorgestellt.
> Die ersten Händler bekamen es ca. vor 1,5 Wochen.
> Und da Samsung anfangs nur begrenzte Stückzahlen hat, kommen die Händler nachundnach.
> ...


 
Schön, ich freue mich, dass sich jemand auskennt! Wenn du willst können wir uns gerne in diesem Thread austauschen, mein Gerät sollte morgen kommen! Bezahlt habe ich übrigens 640€, da ich keine Lust auf eigenwillige Händler hatte; mein Händler, bei dem ich eingekauft habe, hat den Preis aber (anscheinend direkt nach mir) auf 690€ erhöht. Vielleicht legt sich der Preis die Tage nochmals.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Cebion (19. September 2011)

So hab mein gutes Stück eben bekommen.
Stell hier mal ein paar Bilder rein 

http://i52.tinypic.com/30wxquv.jpg

http://i52.tinypic.com/ekn8sh.jpg

http://i56.tinypic.com/2q1bbsn.jpg

http://i55.tinypic.com/1zd1z4n.jpg


----------



## telejunky (20. September 2011)

Hi Cebion, ich bin auch sehr interessiert an dem Notebook. Das Dell 3350 hat zwar schon USB 3.0 aber diese glossy Tastatur stört mich. Für mich wäre interessant wie gut sich der 4400mAh Akku schlägt: Ob von den magischen 7:50h noch 5-6 übrig bleiben oder ob das Notebook schon bei 4h schlapp macht.

Aber das Design von Samsung ist mal soo geil, schön schlicht und dann noch der schmale Displayrahmen. Könntest du mal messen wie dick das gute Stück ist? Dankeschön 

Edit: Hast du bei der Version eine Tastaturbeleuchtung? Ich habe schon mal bei studentbook.de bestellt und war zufrieden


----------



## Cebion (20. September 2011)

Hallo Telejunky,

Also das Design ist aller erster Klasse. Ich bin nach einem halben Tag immer noch total begeistert und prahle überall damit rum!
Ich hab das gute Stück ordentlich geladen.
Habe daraufhin ein neues Windows 7 draufgemacht, da Norton etc. drauf war und die nunmal gerne die Registry verschmutzen.
Bei Neuinstallation zeigt der Akku gerade mal 2-3h Akkulaufzeit an, was aber auch daran liegt, weil alles auf 100% steht und mit voller Power läuft.
Nachdem ich die Treiber und das Samsung Control Center installiert habe (was übrigens wirklich Spitze ist) reguliert er mir im Akku Modus alles.
Er läuft jetzt seit 2h auf 3/8 Helligkeitsstufe und mir wird angezeigt, dass noch 2,5h übrig sind.
Zu sagen ist, dass ich das Control-Center erst seit einer guten halben Stunde drauf habe.
Es könnte gut sein dass ich dann locker auf 5-6 h komme.
 Erstaunlich dass der Akku gerade mal 20cm lang ist.

Es gibt sogar einen SilentFan Modus ^^

Der Displayrahmen ist 0,9cm dick und ingesamt 3,1 cm wobei es nach innen gewölbt ist, so dass er im ganzen noch Schmaler wirkt.
 Es gibt keine Tastaturbeleuchtung was allerdings zu schön wäre um wahr zu sein.

Studentbook verschickt übrigens über Notebookcampus verschickt 
Sehr gute Leistungen 

Hoffe konnte dir weiterhelfen


----------



## Cheater (23. September 2011)

Kannst du vielleicht nochmal deine Erfahrungen nach den ersten paar Tagen schildern? DANKE!


----------



## Cebion (23. September 2011)

Hallo Cheater,

also nach den ersten Tagen und nach finaler Konfiguration und einigen Arbeitsstunden später bin ich noch genauso begeistert wie am anfang.
Er läuft super und es lässt sich hervorragend damit arbeiten.
Gestern habe ich dann auch mal 1-2 Spiele ausprobiert ein älteres (Diablo 2) was dann auf der internen HD Grafik lief und dann noch ein neueres.
Bei anspruchsvolleren Sachen schaltet sich die 520m hinzu was in leisen Lüftergeräuschen resultiert, ansonsten ist er fast unhörbar.
Man kann ihn perfekt konfigurieren je nach Bedarf.
Schaut man ein Film so schaltet er direkt in einen Moviemode sodass die Farben kontrastreicher sind.

Bei anspruchsvollen Aufgaben (Microsoft Visual Studio) läuft er ohne Probleme und der HD-Film lief nebenbei auch noch.

Übrigens Klare Kaufempfehlung!


----------



## xqz (23. September 2011)

Also ich schreibe hier auch gerade auf meinem neuen Samsung 300v3a S02. Was kann ich berichten?

Was ist meine Review wert? Schwer zu sagen, weil ich mich nur in der Handysparte so richtig gut auskenne.

Äuserlich macht er einen sehr feinen Eindruck, die tastatur und das äußere sind komplett matt. Fingerabdrücke sind nicht sichtbar. Die tastatur bietet kaum extras, nur das standard zeug eben. Also bisher habe ich zb. keine taste zum deaktivieren des Touchpads entdeckt. Schreiben lässt es sich dafür sehr gut, platz ist da, die tasten liegen gut, Chiclet ist zwar ungewohnt, aber es ist echt gut. Sehr ruhiger tastenanschlag. Die Verarbeitung des gesamten Geräts ist sehr gut, nichts rattert, nichts sieht problemhaft aus. Fühlt sich sehr wertig an.

Ok, das Touchpad ist groß und gut zu bedienen, eher im 16:9 format. Gesten funktionieren einwandfrei. Die Stereo Lautsprecher sind klar und haben Qualität, man kann also gerne mal ein Video anschauen. Die Höhen sind natürlich flach, die Tiefen fehlen so ziemlich, dafür ist der Klang klar und relativ sauber aufgeteilt.

Das Display lässt mich etwas fragend zurück. Ist es normal, dass Laptop Displays so anfällig von Winkeln oben und unten sind? Also ich würde sagen, es hat die Empfindlichkeit meines Samsung 226bw. Also wenn man das Display ganz nach hinten drückt, und sich dann davor setzt, ist das Bild klar,aber auch nur dann. Ich bin mein Samsung GS2 gewohnt, welches endkrasse Blickwinkel besitzt und daher wohl nur etwas verwirrt.

Sonst ist das Display hell, matt (sehr gut) und sonst doch recht gut zu bewerten. (Wie gesagt.. vergleiche fehlen.. was ist denn "standard" bei laptops..?)

Man kann die Lüfter auch komplett abstellen, sonst ist Lautstärke mit der eines silent pcs vergleichbar. 3D modus noch nicht getestet.

Ich kann es jedem empfehlen, der ein wirklich schickes Notebook will, dass alle aufgaben meistert, die es soll und technisch voll ausgereift mit neuer hardware daherkommt.

Negativ beurteilen würde ich, dass es keine echten Neuheiten bietet (Usb 3.0 oder SSD) und auch sonst nichts ausergewöhnliches an Funktionen, wie zusatz tasten bietet. Die Qualität des Displays enttäuscht mich etwas, aber ob dies in dem Preissegment nicht normal ist, weiß ich nicht.

Vielleicht könnte jemand ein kurzes Feedback geben, was man den sonst für rund 650€ erwarten kann! Eine Kaufempfehlung darf und kann ich nicht aussprechen, dafür kenn ich mich nicht genug aus.


----------



## Cebion (24. September 2011)

Danke xqz für dein Review.
Ich möchte nochmal ein paar Punkte davon auffassen und darüber sprechen.



xqz schrieb:


> Die tastatur bietet kaum extras, nur das standard zeug eben. Also bisher habe ich zb. keine taste zum deaktivieren des Touchpads entdeckt.



Also man kann das Touchpad mit FN + F5 deaktivieren.
Zu den Shortcuts ist zu sagen dass sie im gegensatz zu anderen Notebooks nicht überladen mit Shortcuts sind.
Sie haben nur die wichtigsten Funktionen (Laut,Leiser, Helligkeit +, Helligkeit -, Touchpad aus, Wlan an/aus, Silent Lüfermodus und das Samsung Control center.

Auf sachen wie vorspulen, play etc. haben sie gott sei dank verzichtet.
Die Pause Taste gibt es in modernen Notebooks nicht mehr.
Erwähnenswert ist noch, dass es links und rechts jeweils eine FN taste gibt und oben rechts in der Ecke eine FN-Lock taste ist.




> Das Display lässt mich etwas fragend zurück. Ist es normal, dass Laptop Displays so anfällig von Winkeln oben und unten sind? Also ich würde sagen, es hat die Empfindlichkeit meines Samsung 226bw. Also wenn man das Display ganz nach hinten drückt, und sich dann davor setzt, ist das Bild klar,aber auch nur dann. Ich bin mein Samsung GS2 gewohnt, welches endkrasse Blickwinkel besitzt und daher wohl nur etwas verwirrt.



Hierzu muss erstmal zu sagen, dass etwa 80% der Notebooks auf dem Markt mittlerweile Glare-Display haben, was zum einem schöne Farben bringt jedoch den Faktor, dass man in der Sonne das Ding vergessen kann.
Ich schreibe gerade auf meinem Dienstnotebook welches ein Non-Glare Display aus dem Jahre 2005 hat.
Daneben habe ich das Samsung Book und muss sagen dass die Helligkeit des Samsungs fast Doppelt so hell ist.
Lediglich die Blickwinkel schränken bei Matten Displays in dieser Kategorie ein.
Um einen Matten-Display zu bekommen der sehr große Blickwinkel erlaubt blättert man locker 300€ mehr drauf.

Übrigens das GS2 hat einen SAMO-LED welches ein organisches Display hat und viel Kontrastreicher ist.

USB 3.0 ist so eine Sache zwar bieten die neusten Sachen jetzt Usb 3.0 an aber ob man das wirklich fragt ist die andere Sache.
Oftmals steht man vor der schwierigkeit, dass die Festplatte gar nicht so schnell schreiben kann wie Usb 3.0 übertragen könnte.
Ein schneller USB 2.0 Port schickt eigentlich alle mal und dürfte auch schnell genug sein.

Ich werde mir übrigens sobald die nächste Generation von SSDs kommt, eine für mein Notebook nachrüsten.
Da man sowieso darauf achten sollte was für eine SSD verbaut ist.

Ich habe jetzt ne Menge Notebooks in dem Preissegment gesehen, jedoch kaum welche kommen in die Reichweite dieses Monstrums


----------



## xqz (25. September 2011)

Danke für deine Hilfe!

Wie gesagt, mit Notebooks kenn ich mich einfach nicht aus. Bisher nur mit Desktop-Hardware und Handys meine Zeit "verschleudert" 

Ich finde auch, dass matt sich lohnt, da Spiegelungen einfach eine extrem nervende Sache sind. Der Akku ist tatsächlich ausdauernd!

Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Gerät, leider kann ich es nur nicht vergleichen.


----------



## telejunky (25. September 2011)

Und wie sieht es mittlerweile mit der Akkulaufzeit aus? Der müsste nach den ersten Zyklen jetzt ja seine volle Kapazität haben.
Danke für die Info.


----------



## Cebion (26. September 2011)

Bei mir bei ca.  5 1/2 Stunden


----------



## daniel590 (26. September 2011)

Hallo, hab mal ne Frage. Aus was für einem Material ist denn das ganze?
Wie ist denn die Verarbeitungsqualität? und kann vll jemand ein foto von der Seite machen? mir kommt das Teil einwenig dick vor? Hat vll jemand mittlerweile einen Testbericht gefunden? 
ach und weiß jemand ob SATA III verbaut ist? möchte eine SSD einbauen.

schöne Grüße.


----------



## Cebion (26. September 2011)

Hallo daniel590,

Das Material besteht aus sehr edlem Kunstoff. Der Deckel besteht aus schwarz eloxiertem Aluminium.
Die Verarbeitung ist sehr gut und sehr sauber.
Wie ich in einem vorigen Thread bereits gesagt hatte, ist die Dicke hinten mit ca 3,3 cm bemessen.
Also verbaut ist eine SATA II Platte, hab leider nichts gefunden ob SATA III verbaut ist.

Foto der Seite reiche ich nach wenn ich zuhause bin.


----------



## daniel590 (26. September 2011)

edit: wollte das notebook bei studentbook.at bestellen und dort ist es lagernd, und weil jemand geschrieben hat dass die es von notebookcampus bekommen und es dort 20 euro billiger ist aber nicht lagernd ist wollt ich fragen ob jemand weiß was sache ist.
edit2: hat sich erledigt ist scheinbar jetzt wieder lagernd, habs bei notebookcampus bestellt.
       hat jemand vll eine SSD empfehlung?


Super danke für die schnelle Antwort. Wegen der Dicke meinte ich nur ob das Notebook dick bzw klobig wirkt. klar sind 33mm immer 33mm aber man kann ja am design etwas machen. 
Vll findest du ja mit einem Hardware Diagnose tool raus ob SATA 3 ist, nur wenn du zeit hast, ich finde überall nur dass eben eine SATA II Platte verbaut ist.

mfg Daniel


----------



## xqz (27. September 2011)

Also auch mal wieder was von mir! Die Akku-laufzeit ist wahrlich gut, ich habe hier im dunkeln mit vielen programmen einen echt niedrigen verbrauch. Er zeigt mir ungefähr 3:30h bei rund 57% an. Volle Helligkeit, Runterladen installieren (also, das ganze zeug was man am anfang macht) und man hat immernoch etwas über 3H bevor der laptop aufgibt! Also keine Wunderleistung, aber über-durchschnittlich gut!

Die Verarbeitung ist ast-rein, lediglich die maustasten könnten aus einem besseren stoff sein. Sonst ist alles fest und sicherlich noch jahrelang haltbar. Der display-rücken ist aber richtig geil! Bisher hat mir nur der Series 7 mit reinem aluminium besser gefallen, dafür wirkt das Series 3 aber seriöser und ernsthafter.

Das Gerät ist normal dick. Nichts bei dem du denkst, jemand hätte sich da verbaut, aber auch nichts bei dem du augen machen wirst, "wie weit die technik doch schon ist". Ab dem USB anschluss ist das gerät abgerundet und wird dann etwas später abgeschlossen, weswegen die Dicke "abgeschwächt" wurde und sich das ganze nicht klobig anfühlt-

Sehr leise (lüfter anfangs komplett aus, schaltet sich bei benutzung später zu, kann so eingstellt werden, dass er dazu neigt, auszubleiben)
Sehr kühl, der lüfter schlitz ist sehr klein (anscheinend kaum abwärme erzeugung) und durch stützen an den ecken des laptops nicht direkt am boden, deswegen immer gut durchlüftet.

Ich hoffe meine ausführlichen beschreibungen gehen sogar soweit, dass ihr nicht nur das gerät vor euch seht, sondern auch fühlen könnt  

Edit: beim schreiben des Beitrags hat sich die Akkulaufzeit verbessert ;-D zeigt mir jetzt 4:20h bei 51% an. Also office bei absoluter dunkelheit ergibt bestimmt mindestens die angegeben 7,30h, wahrscheinlich sogar weit mehr. Wlan ist natürlich an und ich habe mittleren empfang gerade.


----------



## daniel590 (3. Oktober 2011)

hallo weiß jemand wie man die festplatte wechselt bzw. wie es mit der Garantie ausschaut?


----------



## Sarkul (18. Januar 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Ich habe mal eine Frage bezüglich des 300v3a. Ich hab mir das Gerät auch gekauft und bei meinem ist es an der RAM-Seite sehr instabil, es wackelt leicht und wenn ich mit der Hand auf der Handballenauflage tippe knackt/knarzt es auch immer komisch.
Meine Frage ist nun, ob bei euch ähnliches vorkommt oder ich vllt ein schlechtes Modell erwischt habe? 

Gruß Sarkul!


----------



## Cebion (21. Januar 2012)

Hallo Sarkul,
es kann sein dass der Ram-Schacht nicht richtig drin ist.
Der Knuppel zur auflage sitz ja auf dem herausnehmbaren Deckel.
Ein klein wenig knarren ist wohl in der Toleranz drin.


----------



## Sarkul (21. Januar 2012)

Hey Cebion,
erstmal Danke für deine Antwort.
Ich habe auch schon vermutet, dass es am RAM-Schacht liegen könnte allerdings kommt das Geräusch von oben. Also von der oberen Seite der Handablage.

Da mir mein Laptop insgesamt etwas merkwürdig verarbeitet scheint ("Montagsgerät"?) habe ich schon überlegt es vllt zu Reklamieren, allerdings weiß ich nicht wie gut die Chancen stehen, dass Samsung da etwas macht...


----------



## hauraki (2. März 2012)

> Sie haben nur die wichtigsten Funktionen (Laut,Leiser, Helligkeit +, Helligkeit -, Touchpad aus, Wlan an/aus, Silent Lüfermodus und das Samsung Control center.



Stimmt so nicht ganz zumindest bei mir die F12 Taste sollte ja meiner meinung nach WLAN an und ausschalten können. Sie öffnet aber statt dessen immer das Samsung Controll Center.
Vielleicht habe ich auch irgentwas noch nicht abschließend konfiguriert. 

Vielleicht kannst du mir ja Weiterhelfen?


----------

